# My new ride for my stash.  Simplex



## mikecuda (Jun 15, 2022)

Bought this Simplex Sport recently at the AACA Museum 1st annual motorbike show and sale.   Don't know what the engine is at this point, but it has tremendous compression.  Looks to be an automatic engine.  I'll sort it out soon.


----------



## wes holliday (Aug 31, 2022)

I like small bikes.
Let me know if you want to sell.
Thank you.


----------



## mikecuda (Aug 31, 2022)

Working on this kid now.  It was a rotted, twisted mess.   1950's Whizzer Sportsman


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 1, 2022)

I should be ready to take my maiden voyage on this kid very soon, as soon as the rain stops.  I'll try to take a video.   I bulit the jackshaft assembly to transfer the belt load to the rear wheels.  I'm using a Honda G100 3 hp engine.   I did a test fire and the small pulleys on the jackshaft rip.  I'm using a Whizzer rear sheave on a new 20 ga wheel.  i have a worksman 20 ga wheel with brake on the front.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Oct 1, 2022)

I can't wait to see this! That little guy looks like a blast


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 2, 2022)

Hopefully video this week.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

The maiden voyage went very well about 45-48 mph.  No problem.  I did a quick photos shhot with my wife's 68 Camaro and my 69 Barracuda convertible in the background.        I'll try to post up a video or link to see the Sportsman go.


----------



## wes holliday (Dec 7, 2022)

Bike looks great,always wanted a little Sportsman.

Please show picture of how you set up the drivetrain.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

Thank you.  i have saddle bags hanging on it now and I bought some Dodge Sportsman van emblems to put on the side of the tank.  Should look great.  A fun ride and goes about 45-48 mph with the Honda 3hp 4 stroke motor.


----------



## mikecuda (Dec 7, 2022)

wes holliday said:


> Bike looks great,always wanted a little Sportsman.
> 
> Please show picture of how you set up the drivetrain.



I can try to find the photos.  The tranny or jackshaft I made.  I can try to help U out.  It's fairly easy.  U will need a medium size bench vise and a stubby sledgehammer to bend the flat metal stock for the brackets.  Everything on my bike i made for the tranny is holding up very well and nothing has loosened up at all.   I'll dig my photos out for U and help U.


----------



## Hukah (Monday at 5:18 PM)

wes holliday said:


> I like small bikes.
> Let me know if you want to sell.
> Thank you.



FYI: it’s in Wisconsin


----------



## mikecuda (Tuesday at 4:37 AM)

Join our Simplex Group on FB.


----------

